# Error restoring a backup



## wadge (Apr 11, 2005)

Tried to restore an image to a 120GB drive and keep getting "Internal Error 4". Any idea what's up? I'm using mfsrestore -s 127 -zpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Your backup could be corrupt. If you have another, try that instead.


----------



## wadge (Apr 11, 2005)

Tried dl'ing the image again and on a different FAT32 drive but still no luck.


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

The image currently available from the begging thread is definitely OK. It has been used by many others to rescue their TiVos. 

I would try restoring to the drive on hda rather than hdb and you can automatically have it expand by including the -x flag.

Mike


----------



## wadge (Apr 11, 2005)

mike0151 said:


> The image currently available from the begging thread is definitely OK. It has been used by many others to rescue their TiVos.
> 
> I would try restoring to the drive on hda rather than hdb and you can automatically have it expand by including the -x flag.
> 
> Mike


can you explain in noobie terms please?

I'm following the instructions here: www.steveconrad.co.uk.tivo/upgrade2.html


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

If you are backing up from your own TiVo drive then use -so and NOT -6so as the compression routine can cause problems on restore.

I know that guide says to put the image on hda and the new drive on hdb but this can cause byteswapping problems. 

Normally, hda is NOT byteswapped and the byteswapping is done in software hence my suggestion that you put the new drive on hda and change the other references accordingly.

i.e.
mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hda 
where you have mounted either hdb or hdc. Remember to get jumper settings correct so hda and hdc are masters, hdb and hdd are slave.

Mike


----------



## wadge (Apr 11, 2005)

mike0151 said:


> If you are backing up from your own TiVo drive then use -so and NOT -6so as the compression routine can cause problems on restore.
> 
> I know that guide says to put the image on hda and the new drive on hdb but this can cause byteswapping problems.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your patience and help Mike.

I've done the following:

Pri master - New drive
Pri slave - Drive with tivo.bak
Sec master - DVD/CD-ROM
Sec slave - none

I've then:

'mkdir /mnt/dos'
'mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/dos'
'mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hda'

still get the error.

One thing I did notice whilst booting into Linux was an error when the system is initialising, but the text scrolled too fast for me to be able to read it. Is there a way of looking at the boot up logs or getting that info?

thanks.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

wadge said:


> One thing I did notice whilst booting into Linux was an error when the system is initialising, but the text scrolled too fast for me to be able to read it. Is there a way of looking at the boot up logs or getting that info?


I think shift PG-UP (or shift arrow) pages the boot screen backdown to look for errors and/or correct disk size detection.

My first attempt at downloading from "the request image" thread got a correct size file, but errored during restores. Downloading again and all was OK.

Also make sure that the drives HDA, HDB etc are exactly mapped as in the instructions as there are byte swapping issues and also means you don't have to play around with letter substitutions when copying someones elses command line and finally some scripts are hardcoded with specific drive letters and mounts (copykern I think is one).


----------



## wadge (Apr 11, 2005)

I checked the boot up screen and there are no errors and all the drives are showing up as they should be in size and mappings. This is driving me bonkers now!

I'm pretty sure that the error is to do with byte swapping or file size issues.

I've found this: http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?threadid=164265 but can't make head nor tail of it.


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

Just had a thought......

What version of the MFSTOOLS boot CD are you using? Is it the original MFSTOOLS2 or is it one of the LBA aware versions (and if so, which version)?

As you want to restore to a 120Gb disk, you don't need to use the LBA versions (some of which I believe can cause problems).


----------



## wadge (Apr 11, 2005)

mike0151 said:


> Just had a thought......
> 
> What version of the MFSTOOLS boot CD are you using? Is it the original MFSTOOLS2 or is it one of the LBA aware versions (and if so, which version)?
> 
> As you want to restore to a 120Gb disk, you don't need to use the LBA versions (some of which I believe can cause problems).


I'm using MFSTOOLS2.


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

The only other thing I can think of at the moment is....did you definitely download the image in binary format?

Mike


----------



## wadge (Apr 11, 2005)

OK folks, I've got it working. The problem was a corrupted download of the image. The first two times I downloaded it came up corrupt. I tried a different FTP program and it worked fine. 

Thanks to Ian, Mike and BlindLemon for trying to help.

I did take advice and installed the new drive as the master and the FAT32 as the slave.


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

Glad you got it sorted.

Mike


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I thought I would revive this old Backup thread and point out that the TivoWeb Backup module is deficient in one crucial respect. Namely that it does not save all your Thumbs data on series for which you do not have Season Passes 

I'm sure that for most of us the total number of series we have thumbed is many times that of our current active SPs and for those of us who actively use the Suggestions facility (the one where Tivo suggests programs you might like to record to you but lets you choose which ones to actually record) losing all our Thumbs data would be very bad news indeed.

I don't understand tcl but how hard would it be to extend the present backup program to also save thumbs data for all the series we have ever thumbed rather than only those we have Sps for? Its clear after all that Ljay's extended User Interface/Preferences module can access and edit all of this data.

Below is a current copy of my Backup file showing that all the other series I have thumbed are not included



> # agw TiVo Web backup file - do not edit on or before this line
> # Layout: 1
> # Created by module version 1.00.0016
> # The latest version of backup.itcl can be found somewhere under
> ...


----------

